# Wild Camping in Black Forest and Boveria



## barryd

Hi. Just arrived yesterday in Titisee in the Black Forest and had to pay 12 euros to park outside a campsite. Its a lovely spot but after 4 weeks touring France for free it would be nice to find some wild camping spots. Not really prepared for this country so any advice or tips appreciated. Its lovely here though. Went before when I was just 15 with mum and dad so its great to be back 28 years later! I have a database of Stelplatz but the one in Titisee is 10 Euros and is a car park next to a railway station!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Must see's in that area are Friedrichshafen (Zeplin museum) stellplatz in town

Lindau beautiful town and views of 3 countries from there, 

Fussen great stellplatz and the Nue Swanstein castle (chitty chitty bang bang), The Forggensee lake and cable cars (fantastic views) 

Garmisch-Partenkirchen trip up the Zugspitz on cable cars, highest mountain in Germany.

Enjoy its a beautiful area.

Bob


----------



## Boff

Hi,

both Black Forest and Bavaria are in Germany. (Although the locals in Bavaria sometimes don't want to hear that. :wink: ) For general advice regarding "wild camping" in Germany see here: FAQ Wild Camping and Overnight Parking Germany

As you will find there the basic rule is: Overnight parking outside of camp sites and dedicated "stellplatz" sites is usually tolerated, as long as one stays only for one night, obeys local parking restrictions, does not put up anything outside the vehicle (so no awnings, gennies, BBQs etc.), and keeps in general a low profile. "Wild camping" however, meaning overnight parking plus engaging in any of the aforementioned activities, or staying for more than one night, is illegal.

As for finding "stellplatz" sites, my standard recommendations are still to use MHF's site database (although there it is still impossible to _combine_ map search options), and - as you will probably not always be on-line - "German Motorhomer's Bible", the Bordatlas. The latter can be obtained at petrol stations, book and magazine shops, and camping accessory stores.

However, keep in mind that the areas you are travelling are rather "touristy". Which means that free-of-charge stellplatz sites still exist, but are scarce. And most of them have a rather short maximum stay limit, usually not more than 2-3 nights. Just as an example, one of the few free places in Schwarzwald that I know is Donaueschingen, and they only allow 2 nights.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## barryd

Many thanks for this valuable info chaps, will have a look before my wifi token runs out!!!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## hymerowner

Didn't see you last year Bob (Whistling Gypsy) but would second your comments! 

Fussen has at least 3 stellplatz. Lots up the Romantische Strasse are free,apart from leccy - Nordlingen was brill with grass pitches if you were there early (lunch time)

Love France, love Germany - take your pick!!

Have Wank, Fussen, Nurbergring, Zugspitz on my Google home page - have a look on yours!

Bodensee brilliant also


----------

